# High-End-Gaming Laptop ... Probleme und Fragen



## Titan2k4 (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute,
vor anderthalb Wochen habe ich bei Mysn.de einen krassen Gaming-Laptop bestellt und war eigentlich innerlich zufrieden...
Abgesehen davon, dass es ewig dauert, mein Geld schon längst eingegangen ist und dennoch wegen Inventur nix passiert, habe
ich vor allem ein - zwei große Probleme...

1. Frage:
Ich bekomme vom Support einen Meldung, dass mein Wunschvorhaben nicht machbar ist. Nämlich: Zwei Radeon 7970m (CF) mit einem 120 Hz Panel.
Im Konfigurator stand: 120 Hz 3D Vision (Nur mit zwei GTX 680m). Ich dachte, dabei geht es nur um das Nvidia 3D Vision (Was mir eh schnurz ist) und die 120 Hz
funktionieren dennoch... Der Support schreibt mir aber die Mail, dass dies nicht ginge (Der Konfigurator hatte leider keinen Fehler ausgespuckt usw...). Stimmt das?
Können die zwei Radeons wirklich kein 120 Hz Panel bedienen und darauf 120 Hz erzeugen? Verdammt, das ist für mich echt wichtig 

2. Frage:
Ich habe gesehen, dass ich bei DevilTech.de die Hellmachine DTX (Ebenfalls 120 Hz-Panel und auch mit zwei 7970m's konfigurierbar o.O!) sowohl mit den beiden
Radeons, als auch mit den 680m's einfach günstiger bekomme, obwohl ich bei Mysn.de sogar den 6% Rabatt noch von Weihnachten bekomme. Da ist Mysn.de offenbar
einfach unglaublich viel teurer... Gute 8% teurer und dass obwohl.... obwohl ich in der HellMachine sogar den Desktop CPU: "Core i7-3930K - 3.2GHz/3.8GHz Turbo 12MB L3 Cache"
als Vergelich gewählt habe. Was isn da los?

3. Frage:
Nun, da mich der Mysn.de Support vor die Wahl stellt, endweder auf 120 Hz zu verzichten (Kommt nicht in die Tüte) oder für 650€ Aufpreis zwei 680M's einzubauen, stelle ich mir die Frage,
ob ich mein Geld nicht einfach wieder zurückhole und mir das Ding bei Deviltech bestelle...? Was meint ihr? 

-Kann man die Radeons evtl doch mit dem 120 Hz panel verwenden... (Ist ungalublich viel günstiger)
-Ist der Desktop-CPU    "Core i7-3930K - 3.2GHz/3.8GHz Turbo 12MB L3 Cache"     viel stärker als der     3920XM ?
-Was würdet ihr tun...? (Und an der Stelle bitte keine komplett anderen Systeme posten...) 

MFG und Dankesehr


----------



## chaos0201 (3. Januar 2013)

Ich würde die Zeit zurück drehen und vorher erstmal verschiedene Angebote und Modelle vergleichen.
Wenn du erst was bestellst und dann feststellst das andere Sachen besser und oder günstiger sind, hast du generell schon was falsch gemacht.
Zu 3d Vision.
Ich denke das ist das Nvidia 3d System und das geht eben nur mit Nvidia's Grafikarten.

Ich würde vom Kauf zurücktreten und mal andere Systeme vergleichen( Ailienware, Ausus ROG usw........)

Du kannst das natürlich auch behalten und versuchen daraus zu lernen


----------



## chaos0201 (3. Januar 2013)

Achso verwenden kannst du die Radeons schon mit 120hz aber dann halt ohne 3d.

War gerade bei deinem Hersteller mal schaun und das Display wird halt nur in verbindung mit einem Nvidia 3d Vision set verkauft.
Deshalb auch nur mit den NV Grafikkarten


----------



## PCGH_Oliver_H (3. Januar 2013)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> -Ist der Desktop-CPU    "Core i7-3930K - 3.2GHz/3.8GHz Turbo 12MB L3 Cache"     viel stärker als der     3920XM ?



Ich erinnere mich grade nur dunkel an die Speccs der CPUs, aber da reden wir von der CPU mit 130 Watt TDP gegen den Mobile-Boliden mit 55 Watt - schreit wenn ich mich irre? Dazu 6 gegen 4 Kerne, Cache und Takt: Nicht das ich jemals einen Benchmark dazu gesehen hätte, aber rein von den Eckdaten und der Power der GPUs steckt jeder 1000 Euro-Desktop-Vertreter solch "mobile" Spielstationen um Längen in die Tasche. 

Grüße


----------



## Titan2k4 (4. Januar 2013)

Dann werde ich definitiv vom Kauf zurücktreten und den Deviltech nehmen. Ist einfach um einiges besser. Günstiger UND besser.


----------



## Darkseth (4. Januar 2013)

1. Wozu brauchst du 120 Herz, wenn du kein 3D nutzen willst? Das Menschliche Auge kann, ganz egal welcher Gamer was sagt, maximal rund 65 Herz wahrnehmen, alles drüber geht nicht.
Daher macht alles über 60 Herz nicht wirklich Sinn, kostet nur unnötig Leistung.

2. Der Prozessor ist völliger Quatsch... das teil hat 130 watt TDP und 6 Kerne. Ich würde den auf gar keinen Fall nehmen, schon gar nicht bei 260€ Aufpreis. Ich würde das Notebook ohnmehin nicht nehmen, weil dort nur Prozessoren aus dem Profi bereich drin sind - Fürs Gaming sinnlos überteuert und überdimensioniert. Ein 400€ günstigerer i7 3630QM 4/8 Core/Thread Mobile-Modell reicht VÖLLIG aus.

3. Wenn du deutlich sparst, Stornieren und woanders bestellen.

Warum muss es das teuerste Notebook mit den sinnlos teursten Teilen sein? Mit DER Hardware wirst du ohne Steckdose sowieso keine 30 Minuten aushalten können, wenn überhaupt. Da kannste gleich nen Desktop PC für 1300-1400€ nehmen mit 2x 7970 (eine 7970m ist rund 10% langsamer als ne 7870 Desktop), und hast immernoch im Budget 1000€ für ein kleines mobiles Notebook. Das wäre weit sinnvoller als das teil.

Mit seinen 3.9 Kilo + Netzteil (sicher auch nochmal 0.5-1 Kilo) ist der Bomber auch nicht wirklich Mobil...

Daher, Warum "muss" es ein Notebook sein?


----------



## Thallassa (4. Januar 2013)

Darkseth schrieb:


> 1. Wozu brauchst du 120 Herz, wenn du kein 3D nutzen willst? Das Menschliche Auge kann, ganz egal welcher Gamer was sagt, maximal rund 65 Herz wahrnehmen, alles drüber geht nicht.
> Daher macht alles über 60 Herz nicht wirklich Sinn, kostet nur unnötig Leistung.
> 
> 2. Der Prozessor ist völliger Quatsch... das teil hat 130 watt TDP und 6 Kerne. Ich würde den auf gar keinen Fall nehmen, schon gar nicht bei 260€ Aufpreis. Ich würde das Notebook ohnmehin nicht nehmen, weil dort nur Prozessoren aus dem Profi bereich drin sind - Fürs Gaming sinnlos überteuert und überdimensioniert. Ein 400€ günstigerer i7 3630QM 4/8 Core/Thread Mobile-Modell reicht VÖLLIG aus.
> ...



Muss in Punkt 2 und 3 vollkommen zustimmen. Bleib bei nem mobilen Prozessor, also zwischen 35 und 55 Watt TDP. Der 3930K ist ja unter Luft im Desktop schon schwer zu kühlen, will gar nicht wissen wie das Notebook dann losröhren muss, um das Teil zu kühlen. Viel Leistungsgewinn hast du beim Gaming dadurch auch nicht. Also spar da lieber. Ansonsten eben stornieren.
Mit dem 120hz ist's deine Sache und da ich weiß, dass du ein Notebook willst weil du diese und jene Gründe hast, sehe ich mal davon ab, dir davon abzuraten


----------



## Titan2k4 (4. Januar 2013)

Hey ho,
also die Gründe sind einfach: 

-Mein Gaming-Laptop soll absolut High-End sein, weil ich mir die nächsten 3-4 Jahre nichts mehr kaufen muss/will
-Ich verkaufe meinen aktuellen Desktop-Rechner und möchte künftig nur noch den Laptop haben. Es muss also auch ein Desktop-Ersatz sein können.
Ich nehme auch viele Ingame-Videos auf, render diese und lade sie auf YouTube. Das sollte er auch gut und schnell können.
-Akkulaufzeiten sind wurst. Ich arbeite in Nachtdiensten und brauche ihn als mobile Gaming-Station für die Nachtzeit, in welcher ich "Bereitschaft" habe.
Überall habe ich Steckdosen und unterwegs sitze ich am Steuer und kann unglücklicherweise nicht nebenher zocken... (schade eigentlich )
-Für alle die mir immernoch versuchen weißzumachen, dass ein 120 Hz keinen Unterscheid macht: Frag mal einen professionellen/guten Gamer... Es macht
einen drastischen Unterschied. Nicht maßgeblich fürs Auge. Aber 120 Hz machen dich präziser in der Mausführung, ergo präziser im Aiming und flexibler. Bei
Manchen games ermöglichen dir die 120Hz überhaupt erst einmal mehr FPS als 60 zu erreichen, was vor allem bei Egoshootern einen großen Vorteil im MP darstellt.
Darüber hinaus sieht es viel smoother und sauberer dargestellter aus, was bewegungen angeht. Verzieh mal dein Arbeitsplatzfenster gleichmäßg mit der Maus
von links nach rechts und versuche dabei auf nem 60 Hz Monitor die Schrift zu lesen... Widerlich! Ein verzerrte Tintespur, beinahe. Bei 120 Hz wird das (je nach
Ziehgeschwindigkeit des Fensters) gestochen scharf dargestellt. Selbst in Bewegung. Und Ihr könnt euch vorstellen, dass das bei vielen FPS und HZ in spielen
bei Bewegungen das hässliche Verschwimmen noch weiter reduziert bis fast ganz beseitigt. Bitte liebe Leute, die vorgeben, Gamer zu sein oder diese verstehen zu
können: Ihr seid/tut es nicht. (offensichtlich) No offence. Aber diese Diskussion muss man jedes Mal führen. Nervt. (Nicht böse gemeint). Ich habe seit 2 Jahren hier
einen 120 Hz Acer GD245HQ 120 Hz Monitor stehen. Habe 1 Woche 3D-Vision benutzt. Nichts für mich. Aber die 120 Hz will ich NIE MEHR MISSEN. Weil es einfach einen großen
Unterschied macht und das bilde ich mir ganz sicher nicht ein. Und genauso wenig die anderen "Gamer" die die dreistigkeit besitzt, das zu behaupten 

Ich habe alles mit einem Lächeln geschrieben. War also an keinem Punkt böse/harsch gemeint. Hoffe, so kommts auch nicht rüber. 


Ein Punkt jedoch ist für mich besorgniserregend. Der Punkt mit der Kühlung. Wie warm wird der 3930k in meinem Laptop im Idle und bei Volllast und wie warm der 3840QM (welcher
es wenn... dann werden würde) ??


LG und danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## the.hai (4. Januar 2013)

Also der 3930k in nem laptop wird heizen ohne ende. Der dicke vierkerner wird reichn und ist auch leichter zu kühlen, mit 55w tdp.


----------



## doodlez (4. Januar 2013)

120herz nur um die schrift lesen zu können wenn du dein Papierkorb verschiebst, macht sinn, pro gamer wollen nur so viel wie möglich Herz wenn sie auch die fps dazu erreichen


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (4. Januar 2013)

Lieber wirklich einen PC und ein Notebook kaufen...


----------



## Darkseth (4. Januar 2013)

der große Desktop 6-kerner ist selbst für Desktops ziemlich übertrieben...  130 Watt TDP sind ne heftige Hausnummer, selbst in Rechnersn.
Bei Notebooks ist Bauartbedingt einfach DEUTLICH weniger platz zum Kühlen, und auch DEUTLICH weniger platz zum Luft ansaugen. Bedenke, 2x 7970m haben jeweils 100w TDP unter Last, also 200w TDP zum Kühlen, NEBEN den 130w TDP des Prozessors.

Da gibts nur 2 arten, wie man genügend Luft pro sekunde an die Kühlrippen bringen kann, um diese insgesamt 330w zu Kühlen: Entweder ein größeres Volumen (bei Desktop rechnern z.B. größere/mehr Lüfter), oder die Lüfter müssen SCHNELLER drehen, um mehr Luft bewegen zu können.

So heftige Hardware in einem Notebook gehäuse? Ich kann dir versprechen, das ding wird die deine Birne wegblasen unter Last, und dabei bleiben dei Temperaturen trotzdem "gerade noch so" im akzeptablen bereich. Ich wette, der Prozessor hat mindestens 80°C, wennn nicht noch etwas mehr, bei 50-60 dB Lautstärke, sowie einem Tornado der aus dem Notebook herauskommt 

Abgesehen davon, dass fast keine Software wirklich nennenswert von 6 echten Kernen profitiert: Bleib beim normalen 4-Kerner, und zwar bei der Mobile-version, die reicht MEHR als aus. 4 echte Kerne, und 8 Threads sind auch im Desktop bereich völlig ausreichend.
Wenn der nämlich für etwas zu langsam wird, wird der 6-Kerner auch GAR NIX mehr reißen können, weil dann schon die Architektur völlig veraltet sein wird in 4-5 jahren.


----------



## Titan2k4 (4. Januar 2013)

doodlez schrieb:


> 120herz nur um die schrift lesen zu können wenn du dein Papierkorb verschiebst, macht sinn


o.O! --> Les am besten noch einmal durch, was ich geschrieben habe


doodlez schrieb:


> pro gamer wollen nur so viel wie möglich Herz wenn sie auch die fps dazu erreichen


 
Jop. Die nötige Performence sollte man dann natürlich haben.


Danke @ DarkSeth. Deine Argumente sind sehr überzeugend. Du wirst Recht haben. Aber der Gedanke, den absoluten UBERcpu da drin zu haben, wäre schon interessant gewesen  Dann schlag ich mir das besser mal aus dem Kopf.


----------



## Titan2k4 (6. Januar 2013)

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem m18x?
Die haben gerade eine Aktion, wodurch ich ca 250€ weniger zahle. Natürlich ist der Preis immer noch um 10-15% höher, als Mysn.de oder DevilTech oder sowas, aber dafür bekomme ich 18" und vor allem: Alienware. Das ist halt schon was. Dieses edle und brachiale Design haben natürlich auch einen Preis und ihren Wert. Aber hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit? Ich weiß, dass dort, im Gegensatz zum Clevo p370EM jedes High-End-Teil seinen eigenen Kühlungskreislauf hat. 3 Stück insgesamt: 1 für Master Graka, 1 für Slave Graka und einen für CPU, während hingehen das p370em sich einen mit der slave karte-teilt, was für deutlich höhere Temps führt. Das sind meine Erfahrungen. Könnt ihr mir sonst noch etwas sagen?


----------



## the.hai (6. Januar 2013)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem m18x?
> Die haben gerade eine Aktion, wodurch ich ca 250€ weniger zahle. Natürlich ist der Preis immer noch um 10-15% höher, als Mysn.de oder DevilTech oder sowas, aber dafür bekomme ich 18" und vor allem: Alienware. Das ist halt schon was. Dieses edle und brachiale Design haben natürlich auch einen Preis und ihren Wert. Aber hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit? Ich weiß, dass dort, im Gegensatz zum Clevo p370EM jedes High-End-Teil seinen eigenen Kühlungskreislauf hat. 3 Stück insgesamt: 1 für Master Graka, 1 für Slave Graka und einen für CPU, während hingehen das p370em sich einen mit der slave karte-teilt, was für deutlich höhere Temps führt. Das sind meine Erfahrungen. Könnt ihr mir sonst noch etwas sagen?


 
17Zoll ist ja schon grenzwertig, aber 18Zoll?

was rechneste du jetzte für den Laptop? ich hab ihn mal halbwegs vernünftig ausgestattet und er kommt über 3000€.... Dafür kaufste dir lieber einen schönen LAN PC im Mini-Format und dazu jeweils zwei Monitore, Tastatur und Maus. Dann stellste jeweils eine Garnitur zuhause und auf arbeit hin. 18Zoll ist einfach absolut kein laptop mehr und das die nen akku haben ist schon witzig^^.

Im Prinzip hast du ja nur zwei Stationen wo du spielst, wenn es mehr wären wäre eine solche hochgezüchtetes und verdammt tweures Notebook vlt sinnvoll. Denk drüber nach


----------



## Titan2k4 (6. Januar 2013)

Meine Frage bezog sich eher auf die technischen details zum Alienware Notebook. Kühlleistung, Overclocking fähigkeit und sonstige eigenschaften.


----------



## the.hai (6. Januar 2013)

Und meine Frage auf das WahnsinnsBudget, was bei zwei Stationen keinen Sinn macht 

Dell ist teuer aber sehr gut, trotzdem irgendwie ein schleichtes P/L.

Ich hätte mittlerweile an sowas gedacht: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...y-Z77N-WIFI-i7-3770-HD-7950-16-GB::20452.html (nur mal ein Beispiel zum Vorstellen)

Mehr zu tragen hast du da auf keinen Fall, aber mehr Leistung, nen größeren Monitor und insgesammt noch billiger


----------



## cgn_tiger (6. Januar 2013)

Darkseth schrieb:


> 1. Wozu brauchst du 120 Herz, wenn du kein 3D nutzen willst? Das Menschliche Auge kann, ganz egal welcher Gamer was sagt, maximal rund 65 Herz wahrnehmen, alles drüber geht nicht.
> Daher macht alles über 60 Herz nicht wirklich Sinn, kostet nur unnötig Leistung.
> 
> 2. Der Prozessor ist völliger Quatsch... das teil hat 130 watt TDP und 6 Kerne. Ich würde den auf gar keinen Fall nehmen, schon gar nicht bei 260€ Aufpreis. Ich würde das Notebook ohnmehin nicht nehmen, weil dort nur Prozessoren aus dem Profi bereich drin sind - Fürs Gaming sinnlos überteuert und überdimensioniert. Ein 400€ günstigerer i7 3630QM 4/8 Core/Thread Mobile-Modell reicht VÖLLIG aus.
> ...



Du bekommst kein gescheites System mit 2 7970 für 1400€


----------



## Darkseth (6. Januar 2013)

Selbstverständlich bekommt man eins. Warum denn auch nicht?

Laut meiner leicht groben Rechnung kostet es rund 1320-1350€~ für einen Rechner mit i5, 2x 7970, 1TB festplatte + 128gb SSD. Und dabei wurde an KEINEM Teil gespart.


----------



## the.hai (6. Januar 2013)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich bekommt man eins. Warum denn auch nicht?
> 
> Laut meiner leicht groben Rechnung kostet es rund 1320-1350€~ für einen Rechner mit i5, 2x 7970, 1TB festplatte + 128gb SSD. Und dabei wurde an KEINEM Teil gespart.


 
Jup es ist möglich.

Somit wäre man mit vlt noch besserer Ausstattung zwei Monitoren, zwei Tastaturen und zwei Mäusen kaum bei 2000€.... was kostet der laptop nochmal?^^

P.S. ich rede von nem i5 mit 2xhd7970 und 2x24Zöllern^^, was leistungstechnisch einfach über doppelt sogut sein wird.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (7. Januar 2013)

Oh ja


----------



## cgn_tiger (7. Januar 2013)

Also ich habe mir im Dezember einen bauen lassen, habe den i7 3770k ein neues mainboard eine 256gb samsung ssd 840 pro eine powercolor 7970 16gb RAM den colossus Tower 
Den alpenföhn k2 eine asus xonar und Windows 8 pro verbaut und mir die günstigsten Preise raus gesucht 
Ich kam auf über 1500€ hinzu kommen würde noch ein blueraylaufwerk und ein DVD Brenner so wie ein Netzteil und eine 1,5tb Festplatte (baracuda) was ich noch von meinem alten Rechner verwenden könnte. 

Dazu den asus vg278he für 400 
45€ für einen gebrauchten colorimeter 
Und jetzt nochmal mindestens 150€ 
Für die logitech g19 und eine Maus 

Das sind gut über 2000


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (7. Januar 2013)

Oh doch:

Bitfendix Shinobi
Asrock Z77 Extreme4
2xVTX3D 7970
i5 3570K
Brocken
1TB Seagate Barracuda
Be Quiet! 700W
2x8 GB 1600er Ram
----------------------------------
Ca 1300€


----------



## the.hai (7. Januar 2013)

CRY_OF_FE4R schrieb:


> Oh doch:
> 
> Bitfendix Shinobi
> Asrock Z77 Extreme4
> ...


 
dazu noch ne 128gb M4 und du hast ein absolutes Gamingmonster für unter 1400€!


----------



## cgn_tiger (8. Januar 2013)

Nun meiner ist dann hält nochmal ein Stück besser


----------



## the.hai (8. Januar 2013)

cgn_tiger schrieb:


> Nun meiner ist dann hält nochmal ein Stück besser


 
Ich kann mir auf anhieb keine komponente vorstellen, die in spielen nochmehr performance bringt.


----------



## merhuett (8. Januar 2013)

cgn_tiger schrieb:


> Nun meiner ist dann hält nochmal ein Stück besser


 
Nicht im gaming Bereich


----------



## cgn_tiger (8. Januar 2013)

merhuett schrieb:


> Nicht im gaming Bereich



Dafür dann wohl in diversen anderen Sachen 

Außerdem hallte ich es nicht für sinnvoll sich die günstigsten teile raus zu suchen

Nein um ehrlich zu sein ich frage noch dann warum mein PC so viel teurer ist!
Zumal mir hier dazu geraten wurde.


----------



## the.hai (8. Januar 2013)

cgn_tiger schrieb:


> Dafür dann wohl in diversen anderen Sachen
> 
> Außerdem hallte ich es nicht für sinnvoll sich die günstigsten teile raus zu suchen
> 
> ...


 
was würdest du denn noch abändern? bis auf mehr features wirste keine vorteile beim gamen haben als damit und darum gings dem TE, ZOCKEN!



> Bitfendix Shinobi
> Asrock Z77 Extreme4
> 2xVTX3D 7970
> i5 3570K
> ...


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (8. Januar 2013)

Ja Bau doch gleich die 3,2 TB SSD ein! Kostet 17500€, die ist ja so teuer dass sie bestimmt 10x so gut ist wie alle anderen!


----------



## Titan2k4 (9. Januar 2013)

Nette Diskussion... Und inwie würden mich eure Systeme zur Arbeit begleiten und mir dort als Gaming-Station für meine Nachtbereitschaft dienen? Achja.. Gar nicht 
Dann rechnet nochmal 1000€ für einen günsten Gaming-Laptop mit ein und schwupps sind wir dort, wo ich mit einem High-End-Gaming Laptop bin. Ich bin zufrieden mit meiner Auswahl.

edit: 

Frage 1:
Könnt ihr mir noch verraten, ob ich beim nachträglichen Aufrüsten des Rams noch irgendwas beachten muss?
Ich habe bereits 2x4gb Corsair Vengeance verbaut. Hinzukaufen würde ich mir dann gerne noch günster weitere 8gb (2x4). 1600er.
Gingen diese hier zum Beispiel:? 
KLICK
Oder sind die für Desktops?


Frage 2: Mein Bekannter hatte sich eine Festplatte für seinen Laptop gekauft, die scheinbar immer direkt einen Raid anlegt, obwohl er das nicht möchte.
Gibt es RAID-Festplatten, die das einfach tun, oder ist das irgendwas Bios-mäßiges, was da greift? Könnte ich die Festplatte einfach bei mir verwenden?


----------



## the.hai (9. Januar 2013)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Nette Diskussion... Und inwie würden mich eure Systeme zur Arbeit begleiten und mir dort als Gaming-Station für meine Nachtbereitschaft dienen? Achja.. Gar nicht
> Dann rechnet nochmal 1000€ für einen günsten Gaming-Laptop mit ein und schwupps sind wir dort, wo ich mit einem High-End-Gaming Laptop bin. Ich bin zufrieden mit meiner Auswahl.
> 
> edit:
> ...


 
Punkt 0:
Ich habe dir ein System genannt, was mindestens genauso handlich ist wie ein Gaming 18Zoll megabuch. ITX+24Zoll Moni, dass es nen 1000€ weniger kostet und wahrscheinliche alles (Abmaße und gewicht) gleich sind. Es hätte halt nur keinen akku und wäre schneller, naja ok. die erfahrungen macht und deutet jeder selber. bei dem finanziellen rahmen hätteste einfach zwei monitore kaufen können , dann hätteste dir zwei "stationen" aufgebaut und gut ists. wenn du nur zwei stationen hast, hätte ich mir die 500-1000€ mehrausgabe für deutlich weniger leistung geknickt.

Punkt 1:
Den ram den du gepostet hast ist für desktops. laptop ram iwst dieser hier: SO-DIMM DDR3 204pin Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. (GB sollten zum spielen reichen. beobachte einfach die auslastung, sollte es in die 90% gehn rüsteste auf.

Punkt 2:
Wie soll eine Festplatte ein Raid anlegen?
Raid = Verbund von Festplatten ; ergo kann man mit einer alleine kein Raid anlegen.
Der raidcontroller des Boards legt ein raid an, aber eigentlich auch nur wenn gewünscht. hab jedenfalls noch nicht erlebt, das bei festplattentausch der pc nichtmehr bootet. wenn kein raid drauf war, dann findet der controller auch keine infos und es sollte ihn kaltlassen.

Beschreibe das ganze bitte genauer, macht nich so sinn^^ aber als zweitplatte in deinem system wird sie 100% gehn, wenn auch vlt erst formatiert.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (9. Januar 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Punkt 0:
> Ich habe dir ein System genannt, was mindestens genauso handlich ist wie ein Gaming 18Zoll megabuch. ITX+24Zoll Moni, dass es nen 1000 weniger kostet und wahrscheinliche alles (Abmaße und gewicht) gleich sind. Es hätte halt nur keinen akku und wäre schneller, naja ok. die erfahrungen macht und deutet jeder selber. bei dem finanziellen rahmen hätteste einfach zwei monitore kaufen können , dann hätteste dir zwei "stationen" aufgebaut und gut ists. wenn du nur zwei stationen hast, hätte ich mir die 500-1000 mehrausgabe für deutlich weniger leistung geknickt.
> 
> Punkt 1:
> ...


----------



## MISTRAX (9. Januar 2013)

wenn du das Alienware nimmst würde ich Ram und SSD nachrüsten, da die Preise in den Bereichen unverschämt hoch sind. Die Grafikkartenpreise bei Alienware sind noch in Ordnung.


----------



## SilencedScout (9. Januar 2013)

Willst du jetzt diese Alienware kaufen? Alienware M18x Spiele-Notebook ? Alternativen wären die hier: DevilTech - High Performance Systems - _Gaming# Alienware ist einfach Ziemlich Überteuert. Für 2000€ Standartmässig eine GTX660M ist Wirklich eine Frechheit.


----------



## Titan2k4 (9. Januar 2013)

Alienware hatte bis einschließlich Dienstag noch eine Aktion in welcher man ca. 300€ beim M18x gespart hat und ca 200€ beim m17x. Beim 18er waren beispielsweise schon im Forfeld 16 GB Ram, ein besserer Prozessor, BluRay-Laufwerk, Killer Lan und Laptop-Rucksack (um 20% reduziert) enthalten. Dort kam ich auf gar nicht mal mehr so viel mehr.

Aber seis drum. Ich habe hier nun mein XMG stehen und teste das gerade ausgiebig. Könnt ihr mir dazu auch ein paar Fragen beantworten?

1. Der Kundendienstmitarbeiter von Mysn.de sagte mir, dass ich mir zum Thema Throtteling bei dem p722 keine Sorgen machen bräuchte. Das würde der nicht tun.
Ich lasse gerade aber Furmark und Prime95 laufen und beobachte... Sowohl GPU werden laut der Schrift oben links um (-500 MHz) gethrottelt und der CPU 3840QM läuft
anstatt mit 3,8, bzw. 3,7 GHz nur mit 3,3 GHz. Also throttelt der doch oder? Ich habe ein Notepal U3 darunter stehen und vermutlich sind nur deshalb die Temperaturen i.O.
(CPU=75-85 °C.)     (GPU=89°C (slave karte) und 73°C (Master). Naja.. Temps sind schon hoch, finde ich. Da ist die Kühlung von Alienware stärker, denke ich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Directupload.net - 7xmxy2g9.jpg

Wie schätzt ihr das ein? Ist ein klares Throtteling oder? (Kenne mich da noch nicht so gut aus) 


2. Wie schaltet man bei dem Alienware Laptop die Optimus-Funktion aus? Denn bei FN + F7 schaltet sich nach dem Neustart eben beide GTX 580 des Laptops aus
und er läuft min Onboard oder Intel-Chip-Grafik.

3. Wieso läuft bei dem Alienware laut der Schrift oben links im Furmark immer nur eine Grafikkarte mit voller Leistung? (SLI ist aktiviert)


----------



## the.hai (9. Januar 2013)

Na dann teste mal  wenn schon auf andere Sachen nichtmal mehr eingegangen wird^^

Die cpu macht 3,8ghz für einen, 3,7ghz für zwei und 3,6ghz für vier kerne maximal per turbo. wenn er aber bei 3,3ghz läuft könnte er schon zu warm werden und schaltet keinen turbo zu. bei den grakas sehe ich es ähnlich.

mir ist es schleierhaft von welchem alienware du redest bei 2. und 3., aber furmark belastet ein komplettes sli/crossfire gespann erst wenn es im vollbildmodus läuft, teste das ruhig auch mal. 
häkchen bei fullscreen, fuillhd einstellen, 8xmsaa und dann mal burn in test °_°


----------



## Titan2k4 (9. Januar 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Na dann teste mal  wenn schon auf andere Sachen nichtmal mehr eingegangen wird^^


 
Digga.. Nich böse sein  Das System war länger bestellt 

Die Sachen, die du mir im Bezug auf den Furmark gesagt hast, waren neu für mich. Ich mache mich direkt mal an einen neuen Versuch.
Hm. Das mit dem CPU zu Heiß ist ärgerlich. Wenn es das wirklich wäre, würde ich in Betracht ziehen, den Laptop evtl zurückzuschicken.
Mir wurde versichert, dass ich mir ums Throtteling bei dem Gerät keine Sorgen machen brauche  Und dabei blasen ja bereits drei Lüfter
des NotePals U3 direkt mit voller Leistung in die Lüftungsschnlitze des Gehäuse. Wie soll denn das bitte ohne das Ding erst gehen. -.-


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Januar 2013)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Digga.. Nich böse sein  Das System war länger bestellt
> 
> Die Sachen, die du mir im Bezug auf den Furmark gesagt hast, waren neu für mich. Ich mache mich direkt mal an einen neuen Versuch.
> Hm. Das mit dem CPU zu Heiß ist ärgerlich. Wenn es das wirklich wäre, würde ich in Betracht ziehen, den Laptop evtl zurückzuschicken.
> ...


 
stell das notebook auf eine erhöhung (zwei bücher, etwa 5cm hoch), sodass alle lüfter von unten genug luft ansaugen können und teste dann nochmal


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (9. Januar 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> stell das notebook auf eine erhöhung (zwei bücher, etwa 5cm hoch), sodass alle lüfter von unten genug luft ansaugen können und teste dann nochmal



Ja das würde ich auch machen, die Luft kommt so viel besser hin


----------



## Titan2k4 (9. Januar 2013)

Leute... Das Ding steht auf dem Notepal U3. Da kommt die Luft bestens von unten ran und wird mit einer wahnsinns-geschwindigkeit durch den Laptop gepustet  Das sollte es eigentlich nicht sein. Das ist es ja, was mich wundert. Wenn der Hersteller angibt, dort keine Temperaturschwierigkeiten zu bekommen und ich mit so einem guten Kühlsystem auffahre und immernoch Probleme habe.. Wie stellen die sich das vor?

Nun zu meinem anderen Problem:
Habe beim Alienware M18x R1 (580m SLI), dass ich hier auch gerade stehen habe (zufällig), den Test von Furmark nochmal in Full HD Fullscreen und 8x MSAA durchlaufen lassen.
Selbst da läuft eine Grafikkarte nur auf 15-20% und die andere fast 100%. Was ist da nur los?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Januar 2013)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Leute... Das Ding steht auf dem Notepal U3. Da kommt die Luft bestens von unten ran und wird mit einer wahnsinns-geschwindigkeit durch den Laptop gepustet  Das sollte es eigentlich nicht sein. Das ist es ja, was mich wundert. Wenn der Hersteller angibt, dort keine Temperaturschwierigkeiten zu bekommen und ich mit so einem guten Kühlsystem auffahre und immernoch Probleme habe.. Wie stellen die sich das vor?
> 
> Nun zu meinem anderen Problem:
> Habe beim Alienware M18x R1 (580m SLI), dass ich hier auch gerade stehen habe (zufällig), den Test von Furmark nochmal in Full HD Fullscreen und 8x MSAA durchlaufen lassen.
> Selbst da läuft eine Grafikkarte nur auf 15-20% und die andere fast 100%. Was ist da nur los?



Mag furmark vielleicht kein sli/crossfire?


----------



## Titan2k4 (9. Januar 2013)

Das weiß ich nicht. Aber in meinem Laptop P722 laufen die beiden GTX 680ms mit mind. 80% Usage...

Der Besitzer des Alienware Laptops hat schon seit geraumer Zeit das Gefühl, dass die Leistung nicht mehr ganz die selbe ist. Evtl läuft in letzter Zeit die zweite Graka nicht mehr so richtig mit. Wie teste ich denn das am besten?


----------



## the.hai (9. Januar 2013)

Mit 8xMSAA sollten selbst dein Gespann nicht nur mit 80% arbeiten, hmmm. Ich krieg mein Gespann jedenfalls zu 99% ausgelastet mit Furmark.

Am einfachsten wären Benchmarkvergleiche mit Testergebnissen aus Reviews und Co.


----------



## Titan2k4 (9. Januar 2013)

Jo. Habe eben gesehen, dass meine doch auch 99% machen und zwar beide... Zumindest bei 1920x1080 und 8xfsaa usw.
Aber das mit dem Throtteling finde ich dennoch sehr bedenktlich.


----------



## mySN.de (11. Januar 2013)

Zur Info: Intel sieht für den TurboBoost nur ein Durchhaltevermögen von bis zu 20-25 Sekunden vor.



> Je nach Situation kann dieser Zustand typischerweise bis zu 25 Sekunden anhalten. (Quelle)


Dass bei der telefonischen Beratung auf das Throttling unter Furmark nicht hingewiesen wurde, bitten wir zu entschuldigen.

Jedoch: das GPU-Throttling unter FurMark ist normal und absolut unbedenklich. Furmark ist ein synthetischer Benchmark der alles übersteigt, was ein 3D-Spiel jemals an GPU-Auslastung erreichen könnte. Auch zukünftige Spiele werden den Stress-Level von Furmark nicht erreichen, weil in jeder realistischen Grafik-Rendering-Situation irgendwo ein logischer Engpass bzw. Flaschenhals ist, der eine 100%ige Auslastung aller Pixel-Pipelines und Shader-Einheiten verhindert.

Dazu schreibt ein Moderator im NVIDIA-Forum den folgenden Satz:



> Furmark is an application designed to stress the GPU by maximizing power draw well beyond any real world application or game. (Quelle)


Es bleibt also als Fazit: Furmark und Prime95 sind exzellente Werkzeuge, um die Stabilität eines Systems zu testen. Ein Notebook, welches 72 Stunden lang Furmark+Prime95 "überlebt", gilt als 100% stabil. Darüberhinaus besteht die Tatsache, dass Abseits des Alienware m18X und des XMG U702 kein Notebook existiert, welches mehr satte Leistung bietet als das XMG P722 in Vollausstattung.


----------



## phila_delphia (23. Januar 2013)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Aber das mit dem Throtteling finde ich dennoch sehr bedenktlich.



Die synthetischen Werte sind eh nicht die wahren (auch und gerade nicht  zum Übertakten der Hardware im Bereich Gaming...). Ich habe mich zuerst  auch über das throtteling gewundert. War dann aber - nachdem ich mich im  Netz informiert hatte - aber eher davon beeindruckt, wie "schlau" die  Hardware ist, dass sie diese Programme erkennen kann.

Grüße


----------



## Titan2k4 (23. Januar 2013)

mySN.de schrieb:


> Zur Info: Intel sieht für den TurboBoost nur ein Durchhaltevermögen von bis zu 20-25 Sekunden vor.
> 
> Dass bei der telefonischen Beratung auf das Throttling unter Furmark nicht hingewiesen wurde, bitten wir zu entschuldigen.
> 
> ...


 

Das ist wahr. Ich bin nach längerem Testen auch zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass die Leistung echt gut ist. Außerdem habe ich ja entdeckt, dass die beiden GPU's ja doch beide mit 99% Auslastung selbst bei Furmark laufen und dass dieses Throtteling, dass da oben steht irgendwie auch nicht ganz stimmt. In Games und Benchmarks jedenfalls entfaltet der Laptop eine starke Performence und bleibt sogar, nachdem ich das M18x meines Bekannten (R1 allerdings) genauer untersucht habe, sogar gut in den grünen bis gelben Temperaturbereichen. 

Das mit dem Turbo ist gut zu wissen. Das war mir nicht ganz klar. Vermutlich noch ein Grund, wesshalb ich wohl doch eher beim Desktop-CPU bleiben sollte. Schade eigentlich, dass der Turbo nicht länger besteht und eigentlich auch schade, dass Hersteller dann mit den Taktraten bis 3,8 GHz werben. Irgendwie ist das ja eine ganz schöne Verarsche, die Intel da betreibt (Meiner Meinung nach). Da bin ich doch irgendwie froh mit meinen kostanten 4,2 GHz mit meinem I7 950 @ H²O. Auch wenn die Leistung sich trotzdem nicht so weit von der des 3840QM unterscheidet o.O!


----------



## the.hai (23. Januar 2013)

Zum Thema Throttling  hast du auch auf die Frequenzen geachtet? Throttling heißt nicht, dass die Auslastung sinkt, sondern die Taktfrequenz gesenkt wird. Dadurch hat man weniger Last, aber denoch 100% Auslastung im Stresstest, bei weniger Temperatur.

Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob die Karten wirklich "volle Pulle" liefen oder nur mit angezogener Handbremse.


----------



## Titan2k4 (24. Januar 2013)

Hehe, genau. Sie haben hohe Temps erreicht und liefen mit 99%... Aber wie du schon sagtest... Evtl liefen sie zwar auf 99% aber eben nur mit 50% ihrer vollen Stärke. Werde ich nie erfahren, da das Gerät schon auf dem Weg zurück ist. Was ich aber weiß, ist dass die Karten zumindest in allem, was nicht völlig utopischer Stresstest ist mit ihrer tatsächlichen vollen Power liefen, was die Benchmarkergebnisse und FPS zeigten.


----------

